# Aloha!



## tooniee (Apr 3, 2008)

Heyy Specktra!

Uhh, introduction... welll...

I'm Toonie, i'm 16 (17 on the 23rd!) annd English, I'm cyrrently studying a Btec in art at college and an english A level, and i plan on taking either Fashion Studies or Fashion Design at university.

I like parties, shopping, make-up, baking, and, of course, art.

I'm also a mod on the cupcake mafia forum, and love forums because they bring new ideas and opinions to light.

I am here because I want some inspiration and tips on make-up and fashion!

yeahhh, any questions, please, ask. =)

xx


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## glam8babe (Apr 3, 2008)

welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 where abouts do you live?


----------



## tooniee (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey thanks, and in Cornwall, yeah, the wild west... ha! what about you? =)


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 3, 2008)

kool im from near newcastle
ur gonna love specktra


----------



## tooniee (Apr 3, 2008)

oh cool! and thanks, i'm loving it already =P


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (Apr 7, 2008)

welcome!!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 8, 2008)

welcome! and happy early birthday.


----------



## gardersee (Oct 8, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## Lialani (Nov 22, 2008)

Aloha!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## melliquor (Nov 29, 2008)




----------

